# Resident Evil: Vendetta - CGI-Film mit Leon S. Kennedy in der Hauptrolle in Arbeit



## Knusperferkel (26. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Vendetta - CGI-Film mit Leon S. Kennedy in der Hauptrolle in Arbeit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Vendetta - CGI-Film mit Leon S. Kennedy in der Hauptrolle in Arbeit


----------



## hawkytonk (26. März 2016)

"Resident Evil: Vendetta soll in 2017..." - Werter Herr Borda, was soll es denn nun werden, deutsch oder englisch? Im Deutschen heißt das immer noch "... im Jahr 2017..." oder "...soll 2017 erscheinen...".


----------



## Knusperferkel (26. März 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> "Resident Evil: Vendetta soll in 2017..." - Werter Herr Borda, was soll es denn nun werden, deutsch oder englisch? Im Deutschen heißt das immer noch "... im Jahr 2017..." oder "...soll 2017 erscheinen...".



Hi Hawkytonk, danke dir für deine Aufmerksamkeit, ist korrigiert.


----------

